# Tausche und Verkaufe diverse PC-Games aber auch PSP Spiele!!!!!



## FallOutBoy16 (30. April 2009)

Moin Moin  Guys!!!!!!
hab ein paar gudde Spiele zum Tausch anzubieten!!!!(oder für Geld  )

PC Spiele:
-Fifa Weltmeisterschaft 2006(Platinum)
-Command and Conquer Generäle(Platinum)
-NBA 07(Platinum)
-Juiced
-Universe of War
-Mercenaries 2 World in Flames

PSP Spiele:
-Need for Speed Most Wanted(Platinum)
-Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops
-Ridge Racer(Platinum)
-Ratched and Clank
-Monster Hunter

Ein paar bestimmte Spiele(nur PC) suche ich auch aber wenn es net die Spiele sind ist es auch net soo schlimm!!!!!!!

Ich suche oder finde interessant:

-Alone in the Dark
-Dead Space
-Left 4 Dead
- FEAR 1 und 2
-Far Cry 1 und 2
-Fallout alle Teile
-Juiced 2
-Unreal Tournament 3

und naja das reicht erstmal!!!!!Icbh warte nun auf angebote von euch!!!!Vielleicht bietet ihr mir was besseres an!!!!!

Danke für euer Interesse!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Johner(FallOutBoy16)


----------



## chr15714n (1. Mai 2009)

HUHU,

Unreal Tournament 3 hätte ich hier in der deutschen erstausgabe, 1x installiert.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (1. Mai 2009)

OHJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
COOL was magst du dafür haben???
Gruß Johner!!!!!


----------



## chr15714n (1. Mai 2009)

15€ incl und es ist dein


----------



## GameZocker92 (1. Mai 2009)

FallOutBoy16 am 30.04.2009 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



Ich hätte hier Dead Space und Fallout 3 rumliegen. Was würdest du für beide zahln?

MfG


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (1. Mai 2009)

naja wieviel verlangst du füt DEAD SPACE das ist soo dass spiel was am interresantesten ist dür mich wieviel willst du ungefähr???


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (1. Mai 2009)

naja muss ich mir überlegen mit Unreal Tournament!!!!


----------



## chr15714n (1. Mai 2009)

FallOutBoy16 am 01.05.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> naja muss ich mir überlegen mit Unreal Tournament!!!!



joa, sag bescheid, Angebot läuft aber auch auf anderen Plattformen

Gruß


----------



## GameZocker92 (1. Mai 2009)

FallOutBoy16 am 01.05.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> naja wieviel verlangst du füt DEAD SPACE das ist soo dass spiel was am interresantesten ist dür mich wieviel willst du ungefähr???



Mach du mir bitte ein Angebot. Ich würd auch gerne Tauschen wenn du irgendwo Left 4 Dead oder Hellgate London rumliegen hättest 

MfG


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (1. Mai 2009)

Du bist aber net von einem meiner angebote interresiert ne!!!!Weil sonst würde ich sagen suche dir 2-3 aus und du kriegst noch 10€ von mir(NUR FÜR DEAD SPACE)!!!!!!Ich hab auch noch sehr viele dvds also wenn du welche haben willst sag bescheid ich hab genug!!!!!!!Wenn du dann interressiert bist und mehr haben willst können wir ja auch noch um fallout 3 verhandeln wenn du magst!!!!
Gruß Johner


----------



## GameZocker92 (1. Mai 2009)

FallOutBoy16 am 01.05.2009 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist aber net von einem meiner angebote interresiert ne!!!!Weil sonst würde ich sagen suche dir 2-3 aus und du kriegst noch 10€ von mir(NUR FÜR DEAD SPACE)!!!!!!Ich hab auch noch sehr viele dvds also wenn du welche haben willst sag bescheid ich hab genug!!!!!!!Wenn du dann interressiert bist und mehr haben willst können wir ja auch noch um fallout 3 verhandeln wenn du magst!!!!
> Gruß Johner



Von Games her nur L4D und HL.

Was würdest du denn für Dead Space zahlen.

MfG


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (2. Mai 2009)

ich weiß net genau 15


----------



## GameZocker92 (2. Mai 2009)

FallOutBoy16 am 02.05.2009 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß net genau 15



Naja 15 ist schon ein bisschen wenig ich mein das Spiel kostet bei Amazon neu 40€ und meins ist so gut wie gar nicht gebraucht. Ich habs nur einmal gespielt und seit dem liegts in der Verpackung.

MfG


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (2. Mai 2009)

okay 17€


----------



## GameZocker92 (2. Mai 2009)

FallOutBoy16 am 02.05.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> okay 17€



Sry immer noch zu wenig ich hätte da so an 25€ + Versand gedacht.

MfG


----------



## DonLennschi (2. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken,das Dead Space erst ab 18 Jahren gestattet ist.
Das scheint keiner von euch beiden zu erfüllen,zumindest nicht der interessierte Käufer.
Also solltet ihr das beide vielleicht noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## Memphis11 (2. Mai 2009)

DonLennschi am 02.05.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken,das Dead Space erst ab 18 Jahren gestattet ist.
> Das scheint keiner von euch beiden zu erfüllen,zumindest nicht der interessierte Käufer.
> Also solltet ihr das beide vielleicht noch einmal überdenken.



Und diesen schluss ziehst du jetzt wo raus  
Doch nicht weil er eine 16 bei seinem Namen stehn hat, dann wäre ich ja 11


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (2. Mai 2009)

Also 17€ ist mein letztes angebot!!!!!mehr kann ich net zahlen!!!!!Such dir soch sonst irgendein Spiel aus oder soo!!!!!!Ich hab di ja auch gesagt ich hab genug dvd´s aber mehr kann ich net zahlen!!!!!


----------



## DonLennschi (3. Mai 2009)

NIcht nur sind Menschen nach Terry Pratchett nicht ganz fit im Kopf die mehr als fünf Ausrufezeichen benutzen,sondern für mich zeugt das auch von massiver Unreife und mangelnder (schriftlicher-) Sprachbildung.
Ich kenne niemanden über 14 Jahren der sich geistiger Gesundheit erfreut und jeden Satz mit mehreren Ausrufezeichen unterstreicht.
Das war von daher auch mehr ein "Aufmerksam machen" an die Mods o.ä.






			
				Memphis11 am 02.05.2009 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DonLennschi am 02.05.2009 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

